# Choose your Apocalypse



## metalmom (Jan 20, 2016)

I believe we are eventually going out one way or another..I choose the zombie apocalypse scenario.I have no need to go down in a blaze of glory. Actually read about 4-5 yrs back the US Military had zombified some pigs. Wouldnt that scenario be more fun than Revelations predicts? Whats your ideal situ if we are on our way out?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 20, 2016)

wut


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 20, 2016)

I reckon one where tinder or facebook collapse


----------



## Muppet (Jan 20, 2016)

The retard apocolypse is already upon us. I see it everyday as a paramedic!

M.


----------



## digrar (Jan 20, 2016)

Idiocracy. We're well on the way.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 20, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> I reckon one where tinder or facebook collapse


Run or that bad date from tinder might eat you


----------



## AWP (Jan 20, 2016)

One day we're going to run out of chicken tenders.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 20, 2016)

Cubans will infiltrate the United States through Texas as illegal immigrants, conducting reconnaissance on our nuclear arsenal for the Soviet Union. The Soviet Union will than launch their arsenal against our missile sites with devastating accuracy, far outside their believed capability. This will be followed by a joint Cuban and Nicaraguan invasion from the South. With a Soviet Union lead invasion from the North across Alaska and through Canada. The war will become conventional once  battle lines are established. However, young Americans will conduct unconventional warfare operations in rural, mountainous areas, with the expectation that the US Army Green Berets will infiltrate occupied territory and assist small rebel groups in conducting more strategically effective UW operations against the communist invaders.......WOLVERINES!

ETA: Patrick Swasey will die.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 20, 2016)

A message from radio free America "the chair is against the wall, John has a long mustache....the chair is against the wall, John has a long mustache" :-"


----------



## Raptor (Jan 20, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> ETA: Patrick Swasey will die.


Dammit, you spoiled everything


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Jan 20, 2016)

metalmom said:


> Actually read about 4-5 yrs back the US Military had zombified some pigs.



Ahhh so that's why the U.S. Military is always nonexistent in zombie movies.  Add on all the protesters near bases and no wonder the virus/ infection/ bio-weapon/"we were to lazy to come up with a cause" spreads so quickly.  In either case you'll find me at my local mall/WalMart/gun store/Applebees with the dumbest fuckers I can find thinking of ways to split up post haste, raining running head shots like it's going out of style.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 20, 2016)

My personal apocalypse... Waking up as a diabetic sewage hole diver in Mumbai, covered in open sores.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 20, 2016)

The apocalypse will be a bourbon, coffee, and chocolate shortage all at once.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 20, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> The apocalypse will be a bourbon, coffee, and chocolate shortage all at once.



I would substitute beer and ammo for bourbon & chocolate but I think we're on the same page.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 20, 2016)

Frank S. said:


> My personal apocalypse... Waking up as a diabetic sewage hole diver in Mumbai, covered in open sores.



Then you could legally change your name to Flowing Discharge


----------



## JBS (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm going with Judgement Day, and Schwarzenneger fixes everything, except in the end gets past the whole "immigration" thing and gets elected POTUS.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 20, 2016)

Come on people, we all know it doesn't matter how it starts or what it is. But deep in the back of your mind, you know it will end up being some Deliverance style shit, and your just praying some toothless wonders are not making you squeal like a pig as they chase you around in your under wear.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 20, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> ... it will end up being some Deliverance style shit, and your just praying some toothless wonders are not making you squeal like a pig as they chase you around in your under wear.



C'mere, hun.  You shore do have a purty mouth.


----------



## Brill (Jan 20, 2016)

.

<---------


----------



## metalmom (Jan 20, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> I would substitute beer and ammo for bourbon & chocolate but I think we're on the same page.


 beer and bean burritos for sure


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 20, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Then you could legally change your name to Flowing Discharge



Or Slurpee.

Was that wrong?


----------



## metalmom (Jan 20, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> C'mere, hun.  You shore do have a purty mouth.


 Man-thanks to you and DB-I now hear dueling banjos. That is NOT something I want circulating through this head lol


----------



## x SF med (Jan 20, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> The apocalypse will be a bourbon, coffee, and chocolate shortage all at once.



You forgot seared animal flesh shortages....


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah, gotta go with the whole World War Z zombie apocalypse

.....that's why I got a suppressor


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 20, 2016)

metalmom said:


> Man-thanks to you and DB-I now hear dueling banjos. That is NOT something I want circulating through this head lol



You're welcome!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Jan 21, 2016)

x SF med said:


> You forgot seared animal flesh shortages....








...and the disappearance of pumpkin spice. Let the Apocalypse begin!


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 21, 2016)

Hillary as Prez, Obama on the SCOTUS, small pox epidemic, Zombie pets (I just couldn't put Max down again), Ms Trans-America pageant, 100%tax, no more V8 or diesel, 7.62mm ban, etc...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 21, 2016)

8654Maine said:


> 7.62mm ban



Doc, I almost hate you for saying that out loud....:wall:


----------

